
China Enlists Its 'Great Firewall' to Block Bitcoin Websites - eis
http://fortune.com/2018/02/05/bitcoin-china-website-ico-block-ban-firewall/
======
eis
Seems to have a big effect on all crypto currencies:
[https://coinmarketcap.com/](https://coinmarketcap.com/)

